# Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2012)

*Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde,

schon lange nervt es mich, dass PCGH keinen dunklen Skin für das Forum anbietet. Jeder der ein LED Monitor besitzt, und abends oder morgens ins Forum geht, wird wissen was mich stört  

Es blendet extrem. Und ich möchte nicht wie ein gewisser Redakteur mit Sonnenbrille vorm Monitor sitzen 

Nun meine Frage, befindet sich jemand hier im Forum der gut mit dem Firefox-Plugin "Stylish" umgehen kann? Und evtl Lust hätte mal ein dunkles Design zu erstellen? Es muss jetzt kein schwarzer Hintergrund mit weißer Schrift sein, aber ein dunkelgrau wäre echt super. 


Ich hoffe hier finden sich User  


Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

oh ja, dafür bin ich auch.
ich würde echt sehr gerne einen dunklen skin haben


----------



## Combi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

ich benutze immer diese seite,morgens als zimmerbeleuchtung..klappt super,aber nach 3 minuten kopfschmerzen^^
etwas dunkler wäre echt lebensverlängernd für meine augen..


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Klar dunkler wäre besser, aber wem es zu hell ist soll mal einfacher seine Helligkeit runterstellen dann stört es weniger.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Mai 2012)

Wäre super, ich schließe mich dem Wunsch an. Muss ja nix großartiges sein.


----------



## derP4computer (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Ja, schließe mich dem auch an.


----------



## skyscraper (18. Mai 2012)

Wäre ne ganz nette Abwechslung, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Wäre ne ganz nette Abwechslung, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht zu realisieren.


 
Natürlich, ist wohl nicht schwer wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt. Im Luxx haben auch etliche User Skins gemacht, als das alte Design verworfen wurde.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, da ist nur die Frage, ob sich die Admins darauf einlassen. 

Aber ich wäre ja auch dafür.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Könnte man hier ja mal erwähnen, ist nur mal so ein Gedanke


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja, da ist nur die Frage, ob sich die Admins darauf einlassen. .


 
Was haben die Admins damit zu tun?
Von oben wurde mal gesagt das geht nicht weil es zu viele Sachen gibt die hier noch mit laufen.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe davon nicht soviel Ahnung, weißt du, wie das machbar wäre?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Ich weiß leider nicht wie das geht, aber Schau mal hier:Hardwareluxx Forenstyle-Sammlung.
Das sind die im Luxx.


Mich würde eher was in CSS intressieren, da der Opera schon so Stylesheets benutzen kann.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde eher was in CSS intressieren, da der Opera schon so Stylesheets benutzen kann.



http://little-boxes.de/little-boxes-teil1-online.html

Das ist für Einsteiger sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Ein bisschen HTML/CSS kann ich da wir es in der Schule gemacht haben.
Allerdings ist so nichts mehr im Kopf.

Aber danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Sowas machen wir (noch) nicht in der Schule. 

Ich bin auch noch nicht soweit mit dem Lesen, aber es ist


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Welche Klasse bist du?

Jetzt machen wir Java in der 10 Klasse.Also nur die die wollen.


----------



## Blutengel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Jooaa, gegen ein etwas augenfreundlicheres Styling hier hät ich auch nix! Ist echt ne gute Idee. Vielleicht gibts ja beim Hersteller dert Forensoftware entsprechende Styls zum einfügen.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Klasse bist du?
> 
> Jetzt machen wir Java in der 10 Klasse.Also nur die die wollen.



Bin erst in der Achten, wenn ich Glück habe, kommt das noch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja, da ist nur die Frage, ob sich die Admins darauf einlassen.
> 
> Aber ich wäre ja auch dafür.


 
Das ist ja das tolle an Stylish, du brauchst keine Erlaubnis und kannst die Webseite so designen wie du es willst  

Ich sags mal so, wer eine Webseite erstellen kann, kann auch mit Stylish ein Style basteln. Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde, könnten wir diesen unterstützen (siehe Luxx, dort haben die User auch Bugs usw gemeldet). Im Prinzip ändert man mit Stylish nur die Farben aller Elemente (wenns einfach sein soll). Und das würde ja schon reichen.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Klar  dunkler wäre besser, aber wem es zu hell ist soll mal einfacher seine  Helligkeit runterstellen dann stört es weniger.


 
Ja und bei den anderen Webseiten darf ich dann die Helligkeit wieder hochdrehen  
Google und Youtube sind bei mir ebenfalls schon dunkel.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das tolle an Stylish, du brauchst keine Erlaubnis und kannst die Webseite so designen wie du es willst
> 
> Ich sags mal so, wer eine Webseite erstellen kann, kann auch mit Stylish ein Style basteln. Wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde, könnten wir diesen unterstützen (siehe Luxx, dort haben die User auch Bugs usw gemeldet). Im Prinzip ändert man mit Stylish nur die Farben aller Elemente (wenns einfach sein soll). Und das würde ja schon reichen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung. Was hindert uns dann noch daran?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Nichts  

Ich kenne mich nur leider nicht damit aus, mir hat schon das bisschen Programmieren in der Ausbildung zum ITSE genervt und war froh das ich es in der Prüfung abwählen konnte  

Einer muss halt anfangen einen Style zu erstellen und den Code hier hineinposten. Dann können wir ihn alle verwenden und bei der weiteren Entwicklung mithelfen, indem wir das Design im Forum testen. 


Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> http://little-boxes.de/little-boxes-teil1-online.html
> 
> Das ist für Einsteiger sehr empfehlenswert.



Ließ dir das mal durch. Damit sollte es klappen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Sorry mir ist das wie gesagt zu viel, ich bin der falsche Ansprechpartner für sowas. Evtl kennt ihr ja jemanden der sich mit Webdesign, oder zumindenst mit Stylish auskennt?


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Ich versuche im Moment mal da reinzukommen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Ich würde mir eher Stylish-How To`s ansehen bzw mich damit beschäftigen. Wer weiß ob man das alles wissen muss, was in deinem link dort steht


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

...Das brauche bzw will ich sowieso wissen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Gute idee!  mich stört das auch wenn ich zb die Seite wechsel das es kurz in Weiß wie ne Flashbang aufblitzt


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Hier ist es für Chrome:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...nngjfgmeleoegfcffe?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon

Hier für Firefox:
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/stylish/

Und hier kann man sich Themes runterladen:
Restyle the web with Stylish! - userstyles.org


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Genau, fehlt halt nur noch ein Theme für PCGHX


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, da hast du recht. Wir könnten ja einen Admin fragen, ob wir den Code auslesen dürfen, das mit der Farbe könnte ich dann wahrscheinlich erledigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Hm? Siehste doch  

Mit passenden Addons siehts du alle Elemente auf der Webseite, das ist dann kein Problem.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Wo siehst du die? Kannst mir die ja mal als PN scjicken, ich machs dann mal dunkler.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Was genau brauchst du denn?


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Den Quellcode der Website, glaube ich.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Rechtsklick und dann Quelltext anklicken.


----------



## skyscraper (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Verdammt. Aber das geht so anscheinend nicht, ich habe es an meiner eigenen Page ausprobiert, hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Rechtsklick, Seitenquelltext anzeigen sollte reichen oder?


Spoiler



<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang="de" id="vbulletin_html"> <head>
<base href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/" /><!--[if IE]></base><![endif]--> <link rel="canonical" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html" />  <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumrunner/detect.js"></script> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" /> <meta id="e_vb_meta_bburl" name="vb_meta_bburl" content="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de" /> <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 4.1.3" />  <meta name="google-site-verification" content="sCnWTGykjVCoUs_1x5rQSrjmn9JTwdG0jHSYBB3Xoak" /> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/images/favicon.ico"> <link rel="search" href="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/geizhalsSearch.xml" type="application/opensearchdescription+xml" title="PCGH Preisvergleich" />  <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/yui/yuiloader-dom-event/yuiloader-dom-event.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/yui/connection/connection-min.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

	var SESSIONURL = "";

	var SECURITYTOKEN = "1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446";

	var IMGDIR_MISC = "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc";

	var IMGDIR_BUTTON = "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons";

	var vb_disable_ajax = parseInt("0", 10);

	var SIMPLEVERSION = "413";

	var BBURL = "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de";

	var LOGGEDIN = 83517 > 0 ? true : false;

	var THIS_SCRIPT = "showthread";

        var RELPATH = "showthread.php?t=218439&page=4";

        var PATHS = {forum : ""}

// --> </script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin-core.js?v=413"></script> <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME RSS-Feed" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/external.php?type=RSS2" /> <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Programmierung und Webdesign - RSS-Feed" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=110" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/main-rollup.css?d=1337333236" /> <!--[if lt IE 8]> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/popupmenu-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/vbulletin-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/vbulletin-chrome-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/vbulletin-formcontrols-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/editor-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <![endif]-->  <script type="text/javascript" src="/clientscript/jquery-1.4.2.min.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="/clientscript/affiliate.js?ver=170519032012"></script>   <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gh_search.js"></script>  <script type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/praeludium/praeludium_pcgh.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];

  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-1536541-53']);

  _gaq.push (['_gat._anonymizeIp']);

  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {

    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;

    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';

    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);

  })();

</script> <meta name="keywords" content="Dunkler,Skin,für,PCGHX,per,Stylish,stylish, auch, schon, webseite, helligkeit, dann, soll, kann, dunkler, würde, wäre, aber, sich, klar, reichen, einfacher, hell, besser, sein, farben, ändert, aller, elemente, seine, einfach, wenns, google, ugly, hochdrehen, youtube, sind, dunkel, ebenfalls, wieder, darf, stört, prinzip, runterstellen, weniger, skin, webseiten, anderen, pcghx, sags, willst, admins, eine, frage, erstellen, designen" /> <meta name="description" content="Ja, da hast du recht. Wir könnten ja einen Admin fragen, ob wir den Code auslesen dürfen, das mit der Farbe könnte ich dann wahrscheinlich erledigen." /> <title> Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish? - Seite 4</title> <link rel="canonical" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html" /> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_textedit.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_ajax_threadrate.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_multi_quote.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_quick_reply.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_ajax_taglist.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_ajax_suggest.js?v=413"></script> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/showthread-rollup.css?d=1337333236" /> <!--[if lt IE 8]><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/toolsmenu-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/postlist-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/showthread-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/postbit-ie.css?d=1337333236" /> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/poll-ie.css?d=1337333236" /><![endif]--> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style00022l/additional.css?d=1337333236" /> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbseo/resources/scripts/vbseo_ui.js?v=a4"></script> <script type="text/javascript">

 YAHOO.util.Event.onDOMReady(function (){

 	vbseoui = new vBSEO_UI();

 	vbseoui.page_init(Array('postbody','blogbit','content','postcontainer','vbseo_like_postbit'), Array("php",1));

 });

</script> </head> <body>   <div style="width:1px;height:1px;float:right;display:none;">  <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

			var IVW="http://pcgameha.ivwbox.de/cgi-bin/ivw/CP/UC_ForumXT;";

			document.write("<img src=\""+IVW+"?r="+escape(document.referrer)+"&d="+(Math.random()*100000)+"\" width=\"1\" height=\"1\" alt=\"szmtag\" />");

	                //--> </script> <noscript> <img src="http://pcgameha.ivwbox.de/cgi-bin/ivw/CP/UC_ForumXT;" width="1" height="1" alt="szmtag" /> </noscript>  </div>  <script language="Javascript">

			var szmvars="pcgameha//CP//UC_ForumXT";

			</script> <script src="http://pcgameha.ivwbox.de/2004/01/survey.js"

			language="Javascript"> </script>  <img src="http://stats.computecmedia.de/24.gif?UC_ForumXT" width="1" height="1" />   <div class="outer_body"> <div id="plakatfullsize"></div> <div class="outer_body_content"> <div class="above_body">  <div id="header" class="floatcontainer doc_header"> <div><a name="top" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/" class="logo-image"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/logopcgh.png" alt=" Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME " /></a></div> <div id="toplinks" class="toplinks"> <ul class="isuser"> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" onclick="return log_out('Möchten Sie sich wirklich abmelden?')">Abmelden</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php">Kontrollzentrum</a></li>  <li class="popupmenu nonotifications" id="nonotifications"> <a class="popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php">Benachrichtigungen</a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li>Keine neuen Benachrichtigungen</li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php">Posteingang</a></li> </ul> </li> <li class="welcomelink"><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83517-rainbowcrash.html">RainbowCrash</a></li> </ul> </div> <div class="ad_global_header"> </div> <hr /> </div> <div id="navbar" class="navbar"> <ul id="navtabs" class="navtabs floatcontainer"> <li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de' target='_self'> PCGH.de</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/classic/' target='_self'> Classic</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/news/' target='_self'> News</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarte/' target='_self'> Grafik</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/cpu/' target='_self'> CPU</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/hardware/' target='_self'> Hardware</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/spiele/' target='_self'> Spiele</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/download/' target='_self'> Download</a></li><li ><a class='navtab' href='http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/' target='_self'> Preisvergleich</a></li> <li class="selected"><a class="navtab" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/">Forum</a> <ul class="floatcontainer"> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post&exclude=146">Neue Beiträge</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php" rel="nofollow">Private Nachrichten</a></li> <li><a rel="help" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/faq.php" accesskey="5">Hilfe</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/calendar.php">Kalender</a></li> <li class="popupmenu"> <a href="javascript://" class="popupctrl" accesskey="6">Community</a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/">Gruppen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/albums.html">Bilder & Alben</a></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=buddylist">Kontakte & Freunde</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/list/">Benutzerliste</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader_main.php">iTrader</a></li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu"> <a href="javascript://" class="popupctrl">Aktionen</a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?do=markread&markreadhash=1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" onclick="return confirm('Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie alle Foren als gelesen markieren möchten?\r\n\r\nDieser Vorgang kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden.')">Alle Foren als gelesen markieren</a> </li> <li> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions">Einstellungen ändern</a> </li> <li> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editprofile">Profil bearbeiten</a> </li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu" id="usefull-gen-pcgh"> <a href="javascript:;" class="popupctrl">Nützliche Links</a> <ul class="popupbody"> <li><a href="/search.php?do=getdaily">Heutige Beiträge</a></li>  <li><a href=/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83517&starteronly=1&contenttype=vBForum_Post>Meine Themen</a></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83517&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1">Meine Beiträge</a></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83517&starteronly=0&contenttype=vBForum_Post">Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen</a></li> <li><a href="/members/83517-RainbowCrash-albums.html">Meine Alben</a></li> <li><a href="/subscription.php">Abonnierte Themen</a></li> <li><a href="/showgroups.php">Forum-Mitarbeiter anzeigen</a></li>  <li><a href="/online.php">Wer ist online</a></li> </ul> </li> <li> <a rel="nofollow" href="/misc.php?do=showrules" target="_self">Forenregeln</a> </li> </ul> </li> <li><a class="navtab" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/">Blogs</a></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" class="navtab" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post&exclude=146" accesskey="2">Neue Beiträge</a></li> </ul> <div class="globalsearch" id="globalsearch" style="right: 260px;"> <form class="navbar_search" method="get" name="searchbox" action="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/"  target="_blank"> <span class="textboxcontainer"> <span> <input type="text" class="textbox input_fj" name="fs"> </span> </span> <span class="buttoncontainer"><span> <input type="image" name="submit_gh" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/search.png" class="searchbutton"> </span> </span> </form> <ul class="navbar_advanced_search"><li> <a class="searchlink" title="Preisvergleichs-Suche"  href="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Preisvergleich</a></li></ul> </div> <div id="globalsearch" class="globalsearch"> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=process" method="post" id="navbar_search" class="navbar_search"> <input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" /> <input type="hidden" name="do" value="process" /> <span class="textboxcontainer"><span><input type="text" value="" name="query" class="textbox" tabindex="99"/></span></span> <span class="buttoncontainer"><span><input type="image" class="searchbutton" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/search.png" name="submit" onclick="document.getElementById('navbar_search').submit;" tabindex="100"/></span></span> </form> <ul class="navbar_advanced_search"> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?search_type=1" accesskey="4">Erweiterte Suche</a></li> </ul> </div> </div> </div> <div class="body_wrapper"> <div id="breadcrumb" class="breadcrumb" style="font-size: 11px;"> <ul class="floatcontainer"> <li class="navbithome"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/" accesskey="1"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/navbit-home.png" alt="Startseite" /></a></li> <li class="navbit"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/">Forum</a></li> <li class="navbit"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/software-betriebssysteme-und-anwendungen/31">Software: Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen</a></li> <li class="navbit"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/110">Programmierung und Webdesign</a></li> <li class="navbit lastnavbit"><span> Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?</span></li> </ul> <hr /> </div> <center><div id="adteaser1" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloader"></div></center>  <div id="above_postlist" class="above_postlist"> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?p=4230197&noquote=1" 

class="newcontent_textcontrol" id="newreplylink_top"><span>+</span> <phpkdvbaqr class="thread_button">Antworten</phpkdvbaqr></a> <img style="display:none" id="progress_newreplylink_top" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif"  alt="" /> <div id="pagination_top" class="pagination_top"> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" method="get" class="pagination popupmenu nohovermenu"> <input type="hidden" name="t" value="218439" /> <span><a href="javascript://" class="popupctrl">Seite 4 von 4</a></span> <span class="first_last"><a rel="start" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" title="Erste Seite - Ergebnis 1 bis 10 von 37"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/pagination/first-right.png" alt="Erste" />Erste</a></span> <span class="prev_next"><a rel="prev" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" title="Vorherige Seite - Ergebnis 21 bis 30 von 37"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/pagination/previous-right.png" alt="Vorherige" /></a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 10 von 37">1</a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-2.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 11 bis 20 von 37">2</a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 21 bis 30 von 37">3</a></span> <span class="selected"><a href="javascript://" title="Ergebnis 31 bis 37 von 37">4</a></span> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li class="formsubmit jumptopage"><label>Gehe zu Seite: <input type="text" name="page" size="4" /></label> <input type="submit" class="button" value="Los" /></li> </ul> </form> <div id="postpagestats_above" class="postpagestats">

				Ergebnis 31 bis 37 von 37

			</div> </div> </div> <div id="pagetitle" class="pagetitle"><div id="vbseo-likes"> <span class="vbseo-likes-count" onclick="vbseoui.tree_dropdown()"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbseo/resources/images/forum/vbseo_likes_heart.png" class="vbseo-likes-count-image" alt=""Gefällt mir"-Übersicht" />6<em>Gefällt mir</em></span> <div id="liketree_1.218439" class="vbseo-likes-container"> <ul class="vbseo-likes-tabs"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return vbseoui.treetab_click(0)">Top</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return vbseoui.treetab_click(1)">Alle</a></li> <li class="vbseo-likes-fusion"></li> </ul> <ul class="vbseo-likes-list"> </ul> </div> </div> <script type="text/javascript">

var vbseoui_pageids = "4230015,4230114,4230137,4230157,4230170,4230185,4230197";

</script> <h1>

		Thema: <span class="threadtitle"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html" title="Seite neu laden">Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?</a></span> </h1> </div> <div id="thread_controls" class="thread_controls toolsmenu"> <div> <ul id="postlist_popups" class="postlist_popups popupgroup"> <li class="popupmenu"><h6><a class="firstunread" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230015">Ersten ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen </a></h6></li> <li class="popupmenu" id="threadtools"> <h6><a class="popupctrl" href="javascript://">Themen-Optionen</a></h6> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4-print.html" accesskey="3" 

						rel="nofollow">Druckbare Version zeigen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sendmessage.php?do=sendtofriend&t=218439"

						rel="nofollow">Thema weiterempfehlen…</a></li> <li> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=218439" 

								rel="nofollow">Thema abonnieren…</a> </li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu searchthread menusearch" id="searchthread"> <h6><a class="popupctrl" href="javascript://">Thema durchsuchen</a></h6> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php" method="post"> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li> <input type="text" name="query" class="searchbox" value="Suchen..." tabindex="13" /> <input type="submit" class="button" value="Suchen" tabindex="14" /> </li> <li class="formsubmit"> <div class="submitoptions"> </div> <div class="advancedsearchlink"><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?search_type=1&searchthreadid=218439&contenttype=vBForum_Post">Erweiterte Suche</a></div> </li> </ul> <input type="hidden" name="s" value="" /> <input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" /> <input type="hidden" name="do" value="process" /> <input type="hidden" name="searchthreadid" value="218439" /> <input type="hidden" name="search_type" value="1" /> <input type="hidden" name="contenttype" value="vBForum_Post" /> </form> </li> <li class="popupmenu" id="threadrating"> <h6><a class="popupctrl" href="javascript://">Thema bewerten</a></h6> <div class="popupbody popuphover"> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threadrate.php" method="post" id='showthread_threadrate_form'> <ul> <li id="threadrating_current"class="hidden" title="Bewertung: 0 Stimmen,  durchschnittlich."><label> <span class="rating r">Aktuelle Bewertung</span> </label></li> <li><label for="r5"><span class="rating r5">

										‎<input type="radio" name="vote" value="5" id="r5"  tabindex="20" /> Hervorragend

									</span></label></li> <li><label for="r4"><span class="rating r4_right">

										‎<input type="radio" name="vote" value="4" id="r4"  tabindex="21" /> Gut

									</span></label></li> <li><label for="r3"><span class="rating r3_right">

										‎<input type="radio" name="vote" value="3" id="r3"  tabindex="22" /> Durchschnittlich

									</span></label></li> <li><label for="r2"><span class="rating r2_right">

										‎<input type="radio" name="vote" value="2" id="r2"  tabindex="23" /> Schlecht

									</span></label></li> <li><label for="r1"><span class="rating r1_right">

										‎<input type="radio" name="vote" value="1" id="r1"  tabindex="24" /> Schrecklich

									</span></label></li> <li class="formsubmit"><input type="submit" class="button" value="Jetzt abstimmen" tabindex="25" /></li> </ul> <input type="hidden" name="s" value="" /> <input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" /> <input type="hidden" name="t" value="218439" /> <input type="hidden" name="pp" value="10" /> <input type="hidden" name="page" value="4" /> </form> </div> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

						vB_AJAX_ThreadRate_Init('showthread_threadrate_form', 218439);

					//--> </script> </li> </ul> </div> </div> <div id="postlist" class="postlist restrain"> <ol id="posts" class="posts" start="1"> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230015">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">18:15</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230015" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230015" class="postcounter">#31</a><a id="postcount4230015" name="31"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"><strong>skyscraper</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83802&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=83802" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/83802-skyscraper.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/homepage.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://www.neonone.de.tl" rel="nofollow">

				Homepage besuchen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/skyscraper-83802.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=83802">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="skyscraper ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Freizeitschrauber

			</span> <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar83802_2.gif" alt="Avatar von skyscraper" title="Avatar von skyscraper" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>11.02.2012</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>598</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=83802">0</a></dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon">  </h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230015"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Ja, da hast du recht. Wir könnten ja einen Admin fragen, ob wir den Code auslesen dürfen, das mit der Farbe könnte ich dann wahrscheinlich erledigen.

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230015"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer">Gruß, skyscraper</div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230015" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230015" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230015" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230015" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230015" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230015" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230015" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230015" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230015"><img id="mq_image_4230015" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230015" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230114">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">18:47</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230114" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230114" class="postcounter">#32</a><a id="postcount4230114" name="32"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html" title="Fr3@k ist offline"><strong>Fr3@k</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=1808&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=1808" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/1808-fr3-k.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/fr3-k-1808.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=1808">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/email.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1808" rel='nofollow'>

				E-Mail schicken

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="Fr3@k ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Volt-Modder

			</span>  <div class="threadstarter" style="font-weight: bold;">





Themenstarter

</div>  <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html" title="Fr3@k ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar1808_9.gif" alt="Avatar von Fr3@k" title="Avatar von Fr3@k" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>04.12.2007</dd> <dt>Ort</dt> <dd>Spreewald</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>5.755</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=1808">22</a> (100%)</dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230114"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Hm? Siehste doch <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zwinker4.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Zwinker" class="inlineimg" /> <br /> <br />
Mit passenden Addons siehts du alle Elemente auf der Webseite, das ist dann kein Problem.

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230114"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer"><font size="1"><b>Intel Core I7 2600K</b> @ <b><font color="Red">4,5Ghz</font></b> @ <b>Yellowstone Spirit</b> <b>(black) </b>| </font><font size="1"> <b><font color="Red">GTX470</font></b></font><font size="1"><b> @ Aquagra<font color="Red">FX</font> Nickel</b></font><br /> <font size="1"><b>Asus Maximus</b> <b><font color="Red">IV</font></b> <b>Gene-Z </b>| </font><font size="1"><b><font color="Red">12 GB</font></b> <b>DDR3-<font color="Red">1333</font>er  | </b></font><font size="1"><b><font color="Black">OCZ</font><font color="Red"> Vertex 2 60GB <font color="Black">Extended SSD</font> </font></b><font color="Black">| </font><b><font color="Red">3x 1TB</font> Samsung F1 </b></font><br /> <font size="1"><b>Silverstone<font color="red"> TJ07</font> </b>| <b>Corsair <font color="red">850W<br />
Sound: 2x Canton GLE490 @ Yamaha RS300 </font><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" target="_blank"><font color="royalblue"><br />
Dunkler Style für PCGHX?!</font></a></b><b><font color="red"><br /> </font> </b> </font></div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230114" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230114" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230114" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230114" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230114" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230114" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230114" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230114" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230114"><img id="mq_image_4230114" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230114" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230137">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">18:53</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230137" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230137" class="postcounter">#33</a><a id="postcount4230137" name="33"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"><strong>skyscraper</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83802&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=83802" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/83802-skyscraper.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/homepage.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://www.neonone.de.tl" rel="nofollow">

				Homepage besuchen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/skyscraper-83802.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=83802">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="skyscraper ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Freizeitschrauber

			</span> <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar83802_2.gif" alt="Avatar von skyscraper" title="Avatar von skyscraper" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>11.02.2012</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>598</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=83802">0</a></dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230137"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Wo siehst du die? Kannst mir die ja mal als PN scjicken, ich machs dann mal dunkler.

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230137"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer">Gruß, skyscraper</div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230137" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230137" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230137" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230137" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230137" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230137" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230137" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230137" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230137"><img id="mq_image_4230137" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230137" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230157">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">19:04</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230157" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230157" class="postcounter">#34</a><a id="postcount4230157" name="34"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html" title="Fr3@k ist offline"><strong>Fr3@k</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=1808&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=1808" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/1808-fr3-k.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/fr3-k-1808.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=1808">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/email.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1808" rel='nofollow'>

				E-Mail schicken

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="Fr3@k ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Volt-Modder

			</span>  <div class="threadstarter" style="font-weight: bold;">





Themenstarter

</div>  <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1808-fr3-k.html" title="Fr3@k ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar1808_9.gif" alt="Avatar von Fr3@k" title="Avatar von Fr3@k" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>04.12.2007</dd> <dt>Ort</dt> <dd>Spreewald</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>5.755</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=1808">22</a> (100%)</dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230157"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Was genau brauchst du denn?

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230157"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer"><font size="1"><b>Intel Core I7 2600K</b> @ <b><font color="Red">4,5Ghz</font></b> @ <b>Yellowstone Spirit</b> <b>(black) </b>| </font><font size="1"> <b><font color="Red">GTX470</font></b></font><font size="1"><b> @ Aquagra<font color="Red">FX</font> Nickel</b></font><br /> <font size="1"><b>Asus Maximus</b> <b><font color="Red">IV</font></b> <b>Gene-Z </b>| </font><font size="1"><b><font color="Red">12 GB</font></b> <b>DDR3-<font color="Red">1333</font>er  | </b></font><font size="1"><b><font color="Black">OCZ</font><font color="Red"> Vertex 2 60GB <font color="Black">Extended SSD</font> </font></b><font color="Black">| </font><b><font color="Red">3x 1TB</font> Samsung F1 </b></font><br /> <font size="1"><b>Silverstone<font color="red"> TJ07</font> </b>| <b>Corsair <font color="red">850W<br />
Sound: 2x Canton GLE490 @ Yamaha RS300 </font><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" target="_blank"><font color="royalblue"><br />
Dunkler Style für PCGHX?!</font></a></b><b><font color="red"><br /> </font> </b> </font></div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230157" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230157" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230157" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230157" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230157" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230157" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230157" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230157" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230157"><img id="mq_image_4230157" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230157" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230170">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">19:10</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230170" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230170" class="postcounter">#35</a><a id="postcount4230170" name="35"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"><strong>skyscraper</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83802&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=83802" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/83802-skyscraper.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/homepage.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://www.neonone.de.tl" rel="nofollow">

				Homepage besuchen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/skyscraper-83802.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=83802">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="skyscraper ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Freizeitschrauber

			</span> <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar83802_2.gif" alt="Avatar von skyscraper" title="Avatar von skyscraper" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>11.02.2012</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>598</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=83802">0</a></dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230170"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Den Quellcode der Website, glaube ich.

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230170"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer">Gruß, skyscraper</div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230170" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230170" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230170" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230170" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230170" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230170" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230170" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230170" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230170"><img id="mq_image_4230170" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230170" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230185">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">19:14</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230185" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230185" class="postcounter">#36</a><a id="postcount4230185" name="36"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/63140-turbosnake.html" title="turbosnake ist offline"><strong>turbosnake</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/63140-turbosnake.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=63140&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=63140" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/63140-turbosnake.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/turbosnake-63140.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=63140">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="turbosnake ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				BIOS-Overclocker

			</span> <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/63140-turbosnake.html" title="turbosnake ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar63140_7.gif" alt="Avatar von turbosnake" title="Avatar von turbosnake" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>04.03.2011</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>4.927</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=63140">0</a></dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230185"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Rechtsklick und dann Quelltext anklicken.<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zwinker4.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Zwinker" class="inlineimg" /> </blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230185"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennspiele-und-rennsimulationen/214487-sammelthread-assetto-corsa.html" target="_blank">[Sammelthread] Assetto Corsa</a></div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230185" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230185" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230185" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230185" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230185" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230185" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230185" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230185" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230185"><img id="mq_image_4230185" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230185" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> <li class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id="post_4230197">  <div class="posthead"> <span class="postdate new"> <span class="date">Gestern <span class="time">19:19</span></span> </span> <span class="nodecontrols"> <a name="post4230197" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#post4230197" class="postcounter">#37</a><a id="postcount4230197" name="37"></a> </span> </div> <div class="postdetails"> <div class="userinfo"> <div class="username_container"> <div class="popupmenu memberaction"> <a rel="nofollow" class="username offline popupctrl" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"><strong>skyscraper</strong></a> <ul class="popupbody popuphover memberaction_body"> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/profile.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html">

				Profil

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/forum.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?do=finduser&userid=83802&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1" rel='nofollow'>

				Beiträge anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/message.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=83802" rel='nofollow'>

				Private Nachricht

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/blog.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/83802-skyscraper.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Blog anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/homepage.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://www.neonone.de.tl" rel="nofollow">

				Homepage besuchen

			</a> </li> <li class="right"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/article.png" alt="" /> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/content/author/skyscraper-83802.html" rel='nofollow'>

				Artikel anzeigen

			</a> </li> <li class="left"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/site_icons/add.png" alt="" /> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=83802">

				Als Kontakt hinzufügen

			</a> </li> </ul> </div> <img class="inlineimg onlinestatus" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png" alt="skyscraper ist offline" border="0" /> </div> <span class="usertitle">

				Freizeitschrauber

			</span> <a rel="nofollow" class="postuseravatar" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/83802-skyscraper.html" title="skyscraper ist offline"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/customavatars/avatar83802_2.gif" alt="Avatar von skyscraper" title="Avatar von skyscraper" /> </a> <hr /> <dl class="userinfo_extra"> <dt>Mitglied seit</dt> <dd>11.02.2012</dd> <dt>Beiträge</dt> <dd>598</dd> <dt>Marktplatz</dt> <dd><a rel="nofollow" title="Gesamtes Feedback" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/itrader.php?u=83802">0</a></dd> </dl> <div class="imlinks"> </div> </div> <div class="postbody"> <div class="postrow has_after_content"> <h2 class="title icon"> AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?

				</h2> <div class="content"> <div id="post_message_4230197"> <blockquote class="postcontent restore ">

							Verdammt. Aber das geht so anscheinend nicht, ich habe es an meiner eigenen Page ausprobiert, hat nicht geklappt.

						</blockquote> </div> </div> </div> <div class="after_content"> <div class="vbseo_buttons" id="lkbtn_1.218439.4230197"> <ul class="vbseo_links" style="visibility:visible"> <li class="vbseo_like"><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" onclick="return false" class="vbseo_like_link">Gefällt mir</a></li> </ul> <div class="vbseo_liked" style="display:none"></div> </div> <blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer">Gruß, skyscraper</div></blockquote> </div> <div class="cleardiv"></div> </div> </div> <div class="postfoot">  <div class="textcontrols floatcontainer"> <span class="postcontrols"> <img style="display:none" id="progress_4230197" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="" /> <a id="qr_4230197" class='quickreply' href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230197" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="replyimg_4230197" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Direkt antworten" /> Antworten</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a id="qrwq_4230197" class="newreply" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230197" rel="nofollow" onclick="fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'none';"><img id="quoteimg_4230197" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Zitieren" />  Zitieren</a> <span class="seperator"> </span> <a class="multiquote" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4230197" rel="nofollow" onclick="return false;" id="mq_4230197"><img id="mq_image_4230197" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" alt="Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen" /> </a> </span> <span class="postlinking"> <a class="report" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/report.php?p=4230197" rel="nofollow" title="Beitrag melden"> </a>  













				</span>  </div> </div> <hr /> </li> </ol> <div class="separator"></div> <div class="postlistfoot"> </div> </div> <div id="below_postlist" class="noinlinemod below_postlist"> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?p=4230197&noquote=1" 

			class="newcontent_textcontrol" id="newreplylink_bottom"

			><span>+</span> <phpkdvbaqr class="thread_button">Antworten</phpkdvbaqr></a> <div id="pagination_bottom" class="pagination_bottom"> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" method="get" class="pagination popupmenu nohovermenu"> <input type="hidden" name="t" value="218439" /> <span><a href="javascript://" class="popupctrl">Seite 4 von 4</a></span> <span class="first_last"><a rel="start" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" title="Erste Seite - Ergebnis 1 bis 10 von 37"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/pagination/first-right.png" alt="Erste" />Erste</a></span> <span class="prev_next"><a rel="prev" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" title="Vorherige Seite - Ergebnis 21 bis 30 von 37"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/pagination/previous-right.png" alt="Vorherige" /></a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 10 von 37">1</a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-2.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 11 bis 20 von 37">2</a></span> <span><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-3.html" title="Zeige Ergebnis 21 bis 30 von 37">3</a></span> <span class="selected"><a href="javascript://" title="Ergebnis 31 bis 37 von 37">4</a></span> <ul class="popupbody popuphover"> <li class="formsubmit jumptopage"><label>Gehe zu Seite: <input type="text" name="page" size="4" /></label> <input type="submit" class="button" value="Los" /></li> </ul> </form> <div class="clear"></div> <div class="navpopupmenu popupmenu nohovermenu" id="showthread_navpopup"> <span class="shade">Gehe zu:</span> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish.html" class="popupctrl"><span class="ctrlcontainer">Programmierung und Webdesign</span></a> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#top" class="textcontrol" onclick="document.location.hash='top';return false;">Nach oben</a> <ul class="navpopupbody popupbody popuphover"> <li class="optionlabel">Bereiche</li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php">Benutzerkontrollzentrum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php">Private Nachrichten</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/subscription.php">Abonnements</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online.php">Wer ist online</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php">Foren durchsuchen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/">Forum-Startseite</a></li> <li class="optionlabel">Foren</li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/community-center/71">Community-Center</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/97">User-News</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/121">Quickpolls</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/93">Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Test-Artikel</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/179">Vorbereitungsforum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesertestbewerbungen/157">Lesertestbewerbungen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/supportforum-hersteller-und-onlineshops/175">Supportforum: Hersteller und Onlineshops</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/antec/188">Antec</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/201">Aquatuning</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/185">Asus</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/187">be quiet!</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/caseking/172">Caseking</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cooler-master/202">Cooler Master</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176">Corsair</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cougar/169">Cougar</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fractal-design/217">Fractal Design</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g-skill/191">G.Skill</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/medion/205">Medion</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pc-cooling/223">PC-Cooling</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sapphire/204">Sapphire</a></li> </ol> </li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-online-forum-pcgh-produkte-pad-phone/14">PCGH: Print, Online, Forum, PCGH-Produkte, Pad & Phone</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/61">PCGH Print</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/116">PCGH-Webseite</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/94">PCGH-Extreme-Forum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-e-commerce-produkte/156">PCGH-E-Commerce-Produkte</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pad-phone/219">Pad & Phone</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-kuehlung-benchmarks-hwbot-folding-home-casemodding/40">PCGH Extreme: Kühlung, Benchmarks, Hwbot, Folding@Home, Casemodding</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/25">Luftkühlung</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26">Wasserkühlung</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/171">Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/offizielle-pcghx-wasserkuehlungstests/181">Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/27">Extreme Kühlmethoden</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/104">Bench-Sessions</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/29">Benchmarks</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/102">Hwbot-Teamforum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/28">Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335)</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/51">Casemods</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/99">Tagebücher</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hardware-kaufberatung-praxis-wissen/17">Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/41">Prozessoren</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-cpus/129">News-Kommentare zu CPUs</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/20">Overclocking: Prozessoren</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/42">Grafikkarten</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-grafikkarten/118">News-Kommentare zu Grafikkarten</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/21">Overclocking: Grafikkarten</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/52">Volt-Mods</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/43">Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-mainboards-und-ram/130">News-Kommentare zu Mainboards und RAM</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesertests-mainboards-und-ram/163">Lesertests Mainboards und RAM</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sammelthreads-zu-mainboards-fuer-amd-cpus/161">Sammelthreads zu Mainboards für AMD-CPUs</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sammelthreads-zu-mainboards-fuer-intel-cpus/159">Sammelthreads zu Mainboards für Intel-CPUs</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-mainboards-und-speicher/23">Overclocking: Mainboards und Speicher</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/53">Volt-Mods</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46">Sound + HiFi</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-sound/131">News-Kommentare zu Sound</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/45">Internet und Netzwerk</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-internet-und-netzwerk/132">News-Kommentare zu Internet und Netzwerk</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/47">Monitore</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-monitore/133">News-Kommentare zu Monitore</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/49">Laufwerke und Speichermedien</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-laufwerke-und-speichermedien/134">News-Kommentare zu Laufwerke und Speichermedien</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/48">Eingabegeräte und Peripherie</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-eingabegeraeten-und-peripherie/135">News-Kommentare zu Eingabegeräten und Peripherie</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/73">Netzteile und Gehäuse</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-netzteilen-und-gehaeusen/136">News-Kommentare zu Netzteilen und Gehäusen</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218">Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95">Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-komplett-rechnern/137">News-Kommentare zu Komplett-Rechnern</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/109">Notebooks und Netbooks</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-mobilen-geraeten/138">News-Kommentare zu mobilen Geräten</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/50">Sonstige Hardware</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-sonstiges/139">News-Kommentare zu Sonstiges</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/technologie-gestern-heute-morgen/57">Technologie gestern-heute-morgen</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia/150">Multimedia</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/heimkino-audio-video-player-tv-karten-unterhaltungselektronik/153">Heimkino, Audio-/Video-Player, TV-Karten, Unterhaltungselektronik</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tablet-pc-handy-smartphone-pda-und-navigation/154">Tablet-PC, Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/151">Spiele-Konsolen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/152">Fotografie und Video</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele/35">Spiele</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/87">Actionspiele</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-action/119">News-Kommentare zu Action</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/184">Battlefield-Serie</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty-serie/164">Call of Duty-Serie</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/counterstrike/182">Counterstrike</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis-serie/200">Crysis-Serie</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gta-grand-theft-auto/165">GTA - Grand Theft Auto</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online-spiele-mmo-free-play-etc/208">Online-Spiele (MMO, Free To Play etc.)</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-online-spielen/222">News-Kommentare zu Online-Spielen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-wars-old-republic/210">Star Wars: The Old Republic</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-warcraft/209">World of Warcraft</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/213">World of Tanks</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennspiele-und-rennsimulationen/216">Rennspiele und Rennsimulationen</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-rennspielen/221">News-Kommentare zu Rennspielen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/166">Need for Speed</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/88">Sportspiele und Simulationen</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-sport-und-simulationen/124">News-Kommentare zu Sport und Simulationen</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/89">Rollenspiele und Adventures</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-rollenspielen-und-adventures/125">News-Kommentare zu Rollenspielen und Adventures</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/diablo-serie/214">Diablo-Serie</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/207">Minecraft</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/206">The Elder Scrolls</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/90">Strategiespiele</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-strategie/126">News-Kommentare zu Strategie</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anno-serie/215">Anno-Serie</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/92">Sonstige Spielethemen</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-sonstigen-spielethemen/120">News-Kommentare zu Sonstigen Spielethemen</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/98">[PCGHX] Clanforum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/212">Steam</a></li> </ol> </li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/software-betriebssysteme-und-anwendungen/31">Software: Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-7-windows-8-windows-allgemein/85">Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows allgemein</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-windows/141">News-Kommentare zu Windows</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/34">Linux und sonstige Betriebssysteme</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-linux-mac-osx-sonstiges/142">News-Kommentare zu Linux, Mac OSX, Sonstiges</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-anwendungen-und-sicherheit/36">Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-tools-anwendungen-sicherheit/143">News-Kommentare zu Tools, Anwendungen, Sicherheit</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/110">Programmierung und Webdesign</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/marktplatz/68">Marktplatz</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bewertungen/77">Bewertungen</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3548113&x=2242">Bewertungen PCGames.de</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78">Verkäufe</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/79">Kaufgesuche</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/80">Wertschätzungen</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/off-topic-gott-die-welt/13">Off-topic / Gott & die Welt</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbsoccer.php">Fußball-Tippspiele</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/111">Musik, Film und Buch</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/37">Rumpelkammer</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/146">Kammerspiele</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/danksagungen-und-glueckwuensche/147">Danksagungen und Glückwünsche</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/144">Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/messen/16">Messen</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit/149">Cebit</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gamescom/167">Gamescom</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/archiv/193">Archiv</a> <ol class="d1"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/altes-pcghx-clanforum/199">Altes [PCGHX] Clanforum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/enermax-themenabend-11-2010/189">Enermax-Themenabend (11/2010)</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/games-convention/148">Games Convention</a> <ol class="d2"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/games-convention-2007/6">Games Convention 2007</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/games-convention-2008/114">Games Convention 2008</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/games-convention-online-2009/173">Games Convention Online 2009</a></li> </ol> </li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/intel-themenabend-11-2009/178">Intel-Themenabend (11/2009)</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/nvidia-themenabend-12-2010/190">Nvidia-Themenabend (12/2010)</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/nvidia-themenabend-05-2012/224">Nvidia-Themenabend (05/2012)</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme/108">PCGH Extreme Print</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/redakteurs-chat-ueber-amd-radeon-grafikkarten/192">Redakteurs-Chat über AMD-Radeon-Grafikkarten</a></li> </ol> </li> </ul> </div> <div class="clear"></div> </div> </div>   <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

var mqlimit = 0;

//--> </script>   <div id="ajax_post_errors" class="hidden"> <div class="block"> <div class="blockhead floatcontainer"> <span class="blockhead_info"><input type="button" class="button" value=" X " id="quick_edit_errors_hide" tabindex="50" /></span> <h2>vBulletin-Systemmitteilung</h2> </div> <div class="blockbody"> <div id="ajax_post_errors_message" class="blockrow"> </div> </div> <div class="blockfoot"> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#" id="quick_edit_errors_cancel" class="textcontrol">Änderungen verwerfen</a> </div> </div> </div>    <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_textedit.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--



var ltr = 'left';



var smiliewindow_x = 440;

var smiliewindow_y = 480;



vBulletin.attachinfo = {

poststarttime : "1337473032",

posthash : "2b2c6225dbb87589e101e7d32098e85a",

contenttypeid : 1,

userid : 83517,

attachlimit: "15",

max_file_size: "16777216",

auth_type: "0",

asset_enable: "1",

advimagepopup: 0

};



vBulletin.attachinfo.values = {


					t: '218439',


theend : 'fin'

}





var ignorequotechars = 1;

var allowbasicbbcode = true;



// vB Phrases

vbphrase["wysiwyg_please_wait"]          = "Bitte warten Sie, bis der WYSIWYG-Editor geladen wurde...";

vbphrase["wysiwyg_initialized"]          = "WYSIWYG-Editor in %2$s Sekunden für %1$s initialisiert.";

vbphrase["wysiwyg_command_invalid"]      = "Dieser Befehl ist ungültig oder nicht implementiert.";

vbphrase["moz_must_select_text"]         = "Mozilla erfordert, dass Sie Text markiert haben müssen, damit diese Funktion verwendet werden kann.";

vbphrase["moz_edit_config_file"]         = "Sie müssen Ihre Mozilla-Konfiguration bearbeiten, um diese Aktion ausführen zu können.";

vbphrase["enter_tag_option"]             = "Bitte geben Sie den Parameter für das %1$s Tag ein:";

vbphrase["must_select_text_to_use"]      = "Um diese Funktion zu verwenden, müssen Sie einen Text markieren.";

vbphrase["browser_is_safari_no_wysiwyg"] = "Der Safari-Browser unterstützt den WYSIWYG-Editor nicht.";

vbphrase["enter_option_x_tag"]           = "Bitte geben Sie den Parameter für das [%1$s] Tag ein:";

vbphrase["enter_text_to_be_formatted"]   = "Geben Sie den zu formatierenden Text ein:";

vbphrase["enter_link_text"]              = "Geben Sie einen Beschreibungstext für die URL ein (optional):";

vbphrase["enter_list_type"]              = "Listenart wählen: Geben Sie eine '1' für eine nummerierte Liste ein, ein 'a' für eine alphabetische Liste oder lassen Sie das Feld leer für eine unsortierte Liste:";

vbphrase["enter_list_item"]              = "Geben Sie einen Listeneintrag ein.\r\nLassen Sie das Feld leer oder klicken Sie auf 'Abbrechen', um die Liste zu beenden:";

vbphrase["must_enter_subject"]           = "Sie müssen einen Titel / Betreff eingeben!";

vbphrase["message_too_short"]            = "Der von Ihnen eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von %1$s Zeichen.";

vbphrase["enter_link_url"]               = "Bitte geben Sie die URL ein:";

vbphrase["enter_image_url"]              = "Bitte geben Sie die URL zu Ihrer Grafik ein:";

vbphrase["enter_email_link"]             = "Bitte geben Sie die E-Mail-Adresse ein:";

vbphrase["complete_image_verification"]  = "Sie haben nicht alle Zeichen der grafischen Sicherheitsüberprüfung eingegeben.";

vbphrase["iespell_not_installed"]        = "ieSpell ist eine Erweiterung für den Internet Explorer, mit der die Rechtschreibung überprüft werden kann.\r\n\r\nWenn Sie ieSpell herunterladen möchten, klicken Sie bitte auf \"OK\"; ansonsten klicken Sie bitte auf \"Abbrechen\".\r\n\r\nieSpell kann von dieser URL heruntergeladen werden:\r\nhttp://www.iespell.com";

vbphrase["click_quick_reply_icon"]       = "Bitte klicken Sie auf eines der 'Direkt antworten'-Symbole unten rechts in den Beiträgen, um unkompliziert direkt in der Themenansicht auf einen Beitrag zu antworten.";

vbphrase["insert_all"]                   = "Alle einfügen";

vbphrase["enter_video_url"]              = "";

vbphrase["video_not_recognized"]         = "Video wurde nicht erkannt";

vbphrase["all_files"]                    = "Alle Dateien";

vbphrase["file_is_too_large"]            = "Datei ist zu groß";

vbphrase["invalid_file"]                 = "Ungültige Datei";

vbphrase["maximum_number_of_attachments_reached"] = "Maximale Anzahl an erlaubten Dateien erreicht";

vbphrase["unable_to_parse_attachmentid_from_image"] = "Die ID des Anhangs konnte nicht aus der Grafik ermittelt werden.";

vbphrase["saving_of_settings_failed"]    = "Die Einstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.";



//--> </script>  <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

// Paul M - Doublepost Modification //



function qr_do_ajax_post(ajax){if(ajax.responseXML){document.body.style.cursor='auto';fetch_object('qr_posting_msg').style.display='none';var i;

if(fetch_tag_count(ajax.responseXML,'postbit')){qr_reset();ajax_last_post=ajax.responseXML.getElementsByTagName('time')[0].firstChild.nodeValue;qr_disable_controls();qr_hide_errors();

if(fetch_tag_count(ajax.responseXML,'updatepost')){var postbit=ajax.responseXML.getElementsByTagName('postbit')[0].firstChild.nodeValue;

var hidepost=ajax.responseXML.getElementsByTagName('updatepost')[0].firstChild.nodeValue;var node=YAHOO.util.Dom.get("post_"+hidepost);

node.parentNode.replaceChild(string_to_node(postbit),node);node.scrollIntoView(false)}else{var postbits=ajax.responseXML.getElementsByTagName('postbit');

for(i=0;i<postbits.length;i++){var newdiv=document.createElement('div');newdiv.innerHTML=postbits_.firstChild.nodeValue;var newpost=newdiv.getElementsByTagName('li')[0];

var posts=YAHOO.util.Dom.get('posts');if(newpost){var postbit=posts.appendChild(newpost);PostBit_Init(postbit,postbits.getAttribute('postid'));

newpost.scrollIntoView(false)}}}if(typeof mq_unhighlight_all=='function'){mq_unhighlight_all()}if(fetch_object('qr_submit')){fetch_object('qr_submit').blur()}}else{if(!is_saf){var errors=ajax.responseXML.getElementsByTagName('error');

if(errors.length){var error_html='<ol>';for(i=0;i<errors.length;i++){error_html+='<li>'+errors.firstChild.nodeValue+'</li>'}error_html+='</ol>';qr_show_errors(error_html);return false}}qr_resubmit()}}else{qr_resubmit()}}



//--> </script>  <div id="qr_defaultcontainer" class="floatcontainer qrcontainer"> <form class="vbform" name="quick_reply" id="quick_reply" method="post" action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=218439"

	onsubmit="return qr_prepare_submit(this, 5);"> <div id="qr_error_tbody" class="block errorblock hidden"> <h3 class="blockhead">Fehler</h3> <div class="blockbody formcontrols"><div class="section"> <h3 class="blocksubhead">Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf</h3> <div class="blockrow error" id="qr_error_td"></div> </div> </div><div class="blockfoot actionbuttons"><div class="group"><a href="javascript://" class="textcontrol" onclick="return qr_hide_errors()">Ja</a></div></div> </div> <div class="fullwidth"><h3 id="quickreply_title" class="blockhead"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/reply_40b.png" alt="Direkt antworten" style="float:left;padding-right:10px"/> Direkt antworten<a name="quickreply"></a> <img style="display:none" id="progress_newreplylink_bottom" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif"  alt="" /></h3></div> <div> <div class="blockbody formcontrols"><div class="section"> <div class="blockrow"> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--
			var threaded_mode = 0;
			var require_click = 0;
			var is_last_page = 1; // leave for people with cached JS files
			var allow_ajax_qr = 1;
			var last_post_id = 4230197;
			var ajax_last_post = 1337447970;
		// --> </script>   <div id="vB_Editor_QR" class="blockrow texteditor" style="padding-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-top: 0px"> <div class="editor quickreply"> <div class="editor_controls floatcontainer" id="vB_Editor_QR_controls"> <ul class="right"> <li> <div> <div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/resize_0.gif" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_resize_0_100" width="21" height="9" alt="Verkleinern" /></div> <div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/resize_1.gif" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_resize_1_100" width="21" height="9" alt="Vergrößern" /></div> </div> </li> </ul> <ul> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/removeformat.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_removeformat" width="20" height="20" alt="Textformatierung entfernen" /> </li> <li class="popupmenu menubutton fonts nomouseover nohovermenu editormenu" id="vB_Editor_QR_popup_fontname"> <div class="popupctrl"><div id="vB_Editor_QR_fontfield">Schriftart</div></div> <ul class="editorpopupbody popupbody popuphover"> <li style="display:none"> </li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Arial"><a href="javascript://">Arial</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Arial Black"><a href="javascript://">Arial Black</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Arial Narrow"><a href="javascript://">Arial Narrow</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Book Antiqua"><a href="javascript://">Book Antiqua</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Century Gothic"><a href="javascript://">Century Gothic</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"><a href="javascript://">Comic Sans MS</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Courier New"><a href="javascript://">Courier New</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Fixedsys"><a href="javascript://">Fixedsys</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Franklin Gothic Medium"><a href="javascript://">Franklin Gothic Medium</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Garamond"><a href="javascript://">Garamond</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Georgia"><a href="javascript://">Georgia</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Impact"><a href="javascript://">Impact</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Lucida Console"><a href="javascript://">Lucida Console</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Lucida Sans Unicode"><a href="javascript://">Lucida Sans Unicode</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Microsoft Sans Serif"><a href="javascript://">Microsoft Sans Serif</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><a href="javascript://">Palatino Linotype</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:System"><a href="javascript://">System</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Tahoma"><a href="javascript://">Tahoma</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Times New Roman"><a href="javascript://">Times New Roman</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Trebuchet MS"><a href="javascript://">Trebuchet MS</a></li> <li class="fontname" style="font-family:Verdana"><a href="javascript://">Verdana</a></li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu menubutton sizes nomouseover nohovermenu editormenu" id="vB_Editor_QR_popup_fontsize"> <div class="popupctrl"><div id="vB_Editor_QR_sizefield">Größe</div></div> <ul class="editorpopupbody popupbody popuphover"> <li style="display:none"> </li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="1">1</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="2">2</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="3">3</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="4">4</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="5">5</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="6">6</font></a></li> <li class="fontsize"><a href="javascript://"><font size="7">7</font></a></li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu menubutton colors imagemenu nomouseover nohovermenu editormenu" id="vB_Editor_QR_popup_forecolor" style="position:relative"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clear.gif" class="vbedit_colorbar" id="vB_Editor_QR_color_bar" alt="" width="21" height="4" /> <div class="popupctrl" id="vB_Editor_QR_colorfield"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/color.png" class="vbedit_colorbutton" width="21" height="16" alt="" /></div> <ul id="colorrow" class="editorpopupbody popupbody popuphover"> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Black"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Sienna"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkOliveGreen"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkGreen"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkSlateBlue"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Navy"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Indigo"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkSlateGray"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkRed"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkOrange"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Olive"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Green"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Teal"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Blue"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:SlateGray"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorimGray"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Red"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:SandyBrown"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:YellowGreen"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:SeaGreen"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:MediumTurquoise"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:RoyalBlue"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorurple"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Gray"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Magenta"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Orange"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Yellow"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Lime"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Cyan"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-coloreepSkyBlue"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorarkOrchid"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Silver"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorink"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:Wheat"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:LemonChiffon"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-coloraleGreen"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-coloraleTurquoise"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:LightBlue"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-colorlum"></div></li> <li class="colorbutton"><div style="background-color:White"></div></li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu menubutton smilies imagemenu nomouseover nohovermenu editormenu" id="vB_Editor_QR_popup_smilie"> <div class="popupctrl"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/smilie.png" alt="Smileys" width="20" height="20" /></div> <ul class="editorpopupbody popupbody popuphover"> <li style="display:none"> </li> <li class="category"><div>Allgemeine Smileys</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_53"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/smiley.gif" alt="" /> Glücklich</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_35"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/frown3.gif" alt="" /> Unglücklich</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_54"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zwinker4.gif" alt="" /> Zwinker</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_29"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/biggrin1.gif" alt="" /> Fettes Grinsen</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_46"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/lolaway2.gif" alt="" /> LOL</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_66"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zunge.gif" alt="" /> Zunge</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_58"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/s000.gif" alt="" /> Ugly</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_32"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/eek4.gif" alt="" /> Wow</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_69"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/rollen.gif" alt="" /> Augenverdreht</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_15"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images_new/smilies/haeh.gif" alt="" /> What?</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_30"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/devil-smiley-041.gif" alt="" /> Teufel</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_39"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/hail.gif" alt="" /> Anbeten</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_41"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/daumen.gif" alt="" /> Daumen hoch</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_67"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/daumenrunter.gif" alt="" /> Daumen runter</div></li> <li class="smilie" id="smilie_dropdown_71"><div><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/huh.gif" alt="" /> Huh</div></li> <li class="category" id="moresmilies"><div>Alle Smileys zeigen</div></li> </ul> </li> <li class="popupmenu menubutton attach imagemenu nomouseover nohovermenu editormenu" id="vB_Editor_QR_popup_attach"> <div class="popupctrl"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/attach.png" alt="Anhänge" width="20" height="20" /></div> <ul id="attachlist" class="editorpopupbody popupbody popuphover noempty"> <li class="noempty" style="display:none"> </li> <li class="category noempty" id="manageattach"><div>Anhänge verwalten</div></li> </ul> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/cut.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_cut" width="20" height="20" alt="Ausschneiden" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/copy.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_copy" width="20" height="20" alt="Kopieren" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/paste.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_paste" width="20" height="20" alt="Einfügen" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/undo.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_undo" width="20" height="20" alt="Rückgängig" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/redo.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_redo" width="20" height="20" alt="Wiederherstellen" /> </li> </ul> <ul> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/bold.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_bold" width="20" height="20" alt="" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/italic.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_italic" width="20" height="20" alt="" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/underline.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_underline" width="20" height="20" alt="" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/justifyleft.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_justifyleft" width="20" height="20" alt="Linksbündig" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/justifycenter.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_justifycenter" width="20" height="20" alt="Zentriert" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/justifyright.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_justifyright" width="20" height="20" alt="Rechtsbündig ausrichten" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/insertorderedlist.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_insertorderedlist" width="20" height="20" alt="Geordnete Liste" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/insertunorderedlist.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_insertunorderedlist" width="20" height="20" alt="Ungeordnete Liste" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/outdent.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_outdent" width="20" height="20" alt="Einzug verkleinern" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/indent.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_indent" width="20" height="20" alt="Einzug vergrößern" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/createlink.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_createlink" width="20" height="20" alt="Link einfügen" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/unlink.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_unlink" width="20" height="20" alt="Link entfernen" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/email.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_email" width="20" height="20" alt="E-Mail-Link einfügen" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/insertimage.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_insertimage" width="20" height="20" alt="Grafik einfügen" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/video.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_insertvideo" width="21" height="20" alt="Video einfügen" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/quote.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_quote" width="20" height="20" alt="Zitat einfügen 






			" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/code.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_code" width="20" height="20" alt="Code einfügen 
	
	




		Code:
	

" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/html.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_html" width="20" height="20" alt="HTML-Code einfügen [HTML]" /> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/editor/php.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_php" width="20" height="20" alt="PHP-Code einfügen [PHP]" /> </li> <li> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/youtube.gif" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_yt" width="21" height="20" alt="[YT]-Code einfügen" /> <img src="/images/editor/hwclip.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_hwclip" width="21" height="20" alt="[HWCLIP]-Code einfügen" /> <img src="/images/editor/strike.png" class="imagebutton" id="vB_Editor_QR_cmd_wrap0_strike" width="21" height="20" alt="[STRIKE]-Code einfügen" /> </li> </ul> </div> <div class="editor_textbox_container"> <div class="editor_textbox quickreply editor_textbox_smilie"> <textarea name="message" id="vB_Editor_QR_textarea" rows="10" cols="80" dir="ltr" tabindex="1"></textarea> </div> </div> <div class="editor_smiliebox" style="height: 100px"> <ul class="smiliebox floatcontainer" id="vB_Editor_QR_smiliebox"> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/smiley.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_53" alt=":)" title="Glücklich" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/frown3.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_35" alt=":(" title="Unglücklich" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zwinker4.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_54" alt=";)" title="Zwinker" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/biggrin1.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_29" alt=":D" title="Fettes Grinsen" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/lolaway2.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_46" alt=":lol:" title="LOL" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zunge.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_66" alt=":P" title="Zunge" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/s000.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_58" alt=":ugly:" title="Ugly" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/eek4.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_32" alt=":wow:" title="Wow" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/rollen.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_69" alt=":schief:" title="Augenverdreht" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images_new/smilies/haeh.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_15" alt=":what:" title="What?" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/devil-smiley-041.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_30" alt=":devil:" title="Teufel" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/hail.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_39" alt=":hail:" title="Anbeten" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/daumen.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_41" alt=":daumen:" title="Daumen hoch" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/daumenrunter.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_67" alt=":daumen2:" title="Daumen runter" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> <li> <div class="table"> <div class="tablecell"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/huh.gif" id="vB_Editor_QR_smilie_71" alt=":huh:" title="Huh" border="" /> </div> </div> </li> </ul> <div class="moresmilies">[<a href="javascript://" onclick="vB_Editor['vB_Editor_QR'].open_smilie_window(smiliewindow_x, smiliewindow_y); return false" title="Zeige 15 Smileys von insgesamt 70.">Weitere</a>]</div> </div> </div> </div> <input type="hidden" name="wysiwyg" id="vB_Editor_QR_mode" value="0" /> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

	vB_Editor['vB_Editor_QR'] = new vB_Text_Editor('vB_Editor_QR', 0, '110', '1');

	var QR_EditorID = 'vB_Editor_QR';

//--> </script>  <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

					// DEFINE IMPORTANT VARS

					phpkd_vbaqr_vbversion = "40x";



					var phpkd_vbaqr_thread_manage  = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_thread_open    = true;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_thread_sticky  = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_disablesmilies = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_attachments    = true;





					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_close      = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_stick      = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_dissm      = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_quote      = false;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_showsig    = true;

					var phpkd_vbaqr_checked_parselinks = false;





					// vB Phrases

					vbphrase["reopen_this_thread"]   = "Thema wieder öffnen";

					vbphrase["close_this_thread"]    = "Thema schließen";

					vbphrase["stick_this_thread"]    = "Thema oben festhalten";

					vbphrase["unstick_this_thread"]  = "Thema von oben lösen";

					vbphrase["close_thread"]         = "Close Thread";

					vbphrase["open_thread"]          = "Open Thread";

					vbphrase["unstick_thread"]       = "Unstick Thread";

					vbphrase["stick_thread"]         = "Stick Thread";

					//--> </script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/phpkd_vbaqr.js?vb=413&v=4.0.110"></script> <fieldset class="blockrow" id="attachfiles"> <legend>Anhänge</legend> <label>Anhänge verwalten:</label>  <div class="rightcol" style="max-width: 700px !important;"> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newattachment.php?values[t]=218439&poststarttime=1337473032&posthash=2b2c6225dbb87589e101e7d32098e85a&contenttypeid=1" class="uploadlaunchfallback" target="manageattach" title="Klicken Sie hier, um Dateianhänge an diesen Beitrag anzuhängen oder zu bearbeiten" tabindex="1">Anhänge verwalten</a> <input style="display:none" type="button" id="manage_attachments_button" class="button uploadlaunchbutton" tabindex="1" value="Anhänge verwalten" title="Klicken Sie hier, um Dateianhänge an diesen Beitrag anzuhängen oder zu bearbeiten" /> <span class="description">Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen: 7z bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip</span> <ul class="group attachments hidden" id="attachlist_list2"> <li class="hidden"> </li> </ul> </div> </fieldset> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/clientscript/vbulletin_attachment.js?v=413"></script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

	vB_Attachments = new vB_Attachment('attachlist', {

			editorid     : 'vB_Editor_QR',

			poststarttime: '1337473032',

			posthash     : '2b2c6225dbb87589e101e7d32098e85a',

			contentid    : '0',

			userid       : '83517',

			contenttypeid: '1',

			insertinline : '1',

			values       : 'values[t]=218439',

			enhanced     : '1'

	});

	

//--> </script> </div> <div class="blockrow"> <ul class="checkradio group"> <li><label for="cb_signature"><input type="checkbox" name="signature" id="cb_signature" value="1" tabindex="1" checked="checked" /> Signatur anzeigen

					

					

				</label></li> </ul> </div> </div> </div><div class="blockfoot actionbuttons"> <div class="group"> <span id="qr_posting_msg" class="hidden"> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/progress.gif" alt="Bitte warten Sie - Ihre Antwort wird gespeichert." /> <strong>Bitte warten Sie - Ihre Antwort wird gespeichert.</strong> </span> <input type="submit" class="button" value="Antworten" accesskey="s" title="(Alt + S)" name="sbutton" tabindex="1" id="qr_submit" onclick="clickedelm = this.value; fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = 'block';" /> <input type="submit" class="button" value="Erweitert" accesskey="x" title="(Alt + X)" name="preview" tabindex="1" id="qr_preview" onclick="clickedelm = this.value" /> <input type="reset" id="qr_cancelbutton" class="button" style="display:none;" value="Abbrechen" accesskey="c" title="(Alt + C)" name="cancel" tabindex="4" onclick="qr_reset(); fetch_object('newreplylink_bottom').style.display = '';" /> </div> </div> </div> <input type="hidden" name="fromquickreply" value="1" /> <input type="hidden" name="s" value="" /> <input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="1337473032-bb056c9e48841273671b94477601e091cec59446" /> <input type="hidden" name="do" value="postreply" /> <input type="hidden" name="t" value="218439" id="qr_threadid" /> <input type="hidden" name="p" value="who cares" id="qr_postid" /> <input type="hidden" name="specifiedpost" value="0" id="qr_specifiedpost" /> <input type="hidden" name="parseurl" value="1" /> <input type="hidden" name="loggedinuser" value="83517" /> <input type="hidden" name="posthash" value="2b2c6225dbb87589e101e7d32098e85a" /> <input type="hidden" name="poststarttime" value="1337473032" />  <div id="qr_scroll"></div> </form> </div>  <div class="navlinks"> <strong>«</strong> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/208774-2d-spiel-fragen-und-hilfe-bei-programmierung.html" >2D-Spiel Fragen und Hilfe bei Programmierung</a>

	|

	- <strong>»</strong> </div>  <center><div id="adteaser2" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloader"></div></center> <div id="thread_info" class="thread_info block"> <h4 class="threadinfohead blockhead">Stichworte</h4> <div id="thread_tags_list" class="thread_info_block blockbody formcontrols"> <div class="inner_block"> <a rel="nofollow" id="tag_edit_link" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threadtag.php?t=218439" class="textcontrol" style="float:right; font-size:11px; margin:10px;">Stichworte bearbeiten</a> <div id='tag_list_cell'> <i>-</i> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/misc/11x11progress.gif" id="tag_form_progress" class="inlineimg hidden" alt="" /> </div> <p> <a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tags/">Stichwortwolke anzeigen</a> </p> </div> </div> <div class="options_block_container"> <div class="options_block"> <h4 class="collapse blockhead"> <a class="collapse" id="collapse_posting_rules" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#top"><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png" alt="" /></a>

				Berechtigungen

			</h4> <div id="posting_rules" class="thread_info_block blockbody formcontrols floatcontainer"> <div id="forumrules" class="info_subblock"> <ul class="youcandoblock"> <li>Neue Themen erstellen: <strong>Ja</strong></li> <li>Themen beantworten: <strong>Ja</strong></li> <li>Anhänge hochladen: <strong>Ja</strong></li> <li>Beiträge bearbeiten: <strong>Ja</strong></li> </ul> <div class="bbcodeblock"> <ul> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode" target="_blank">BB-Code</a> ist <strong>an</strong>.</li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showsmilies" target="_blank">Smileys</a> sind <strong>an</strong>.</li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode" target="_blank">[IMG]</a> Code ist <strong>an</strong>.</li> <li>HTML-Code ist <strong>aus</strong>.</li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks" target="_blank">Trackbacks</a> are <strong>an</strong></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks" target="_blank">Pingbacks</a> are <strong>an</strong></li> <li><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks" target="_blank">Refbacks</a> are <strong>an</strong></li> </ul> </div> <p class="rules_link"><a rel="nofollow" href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules" target="_blank">Foren-Regeln</a></p> </div> </div> </div> </div> </div> <div id="footer" class="floatcontainer footer"> <form action="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/" method="get" id="footer_select" class="footer_select"> </form> <ul id="footer_links" class="footer_links"> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sendmessage.php" rel="nofollow" accesskey="9">Kontakt</a></li> <li><a href="http://www.pcgameshardware.de">PC Games Hardware</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/archive/">Archiv</a></li> <li><a href="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/external/rechtliches/datenschutz.cfm">Datenschutzerklärung</a></li> <li><a href="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/service/impressum/">Impressum</a></li> <li><a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/218439-dunkler-skin-fuer-pcghx-per-stylish-4.html#top" onclick="document.location.hash='top'; return false;">Nach oben</a></li> </ul> <script type="text/javascript"> <!--

		// Main vBulletin Javascript Initialization

		vBulletin_init();

	//--> </script> </div> </div>  <div class="below_body"> <div id="footer_time" class="shade footer_time">Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt <span class="time">02:17</span> Uhr.</div> <div id="footer_copyright" class="shade footer_copyright">

	

	Powered by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.vbulletin-germany.com" id="vbulletinlink">vBulletin™</a> Version 4.1.3 (Deutsch)<br />Copyright ©2012 Adduco Digital e.K. und vBulletin Solutions, Inc. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. 

		


<br />SEO by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.crawlability.com/vbseo/">vBSEO</a> 3.6.0 PL2</div> <div id="footer_morecopyright" class="shade footer_morecopyright"> <a rel="nofollow" href="http://products.digitalpoint.com/vbulletin-sphinx-search.php" target="_blank">Sphinx-based search</a> by Digital Point

</div> </div> <div class="outer_body_adlayer"><div id="skyscraper" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloader"></div></div> </div> <div style="clear:both;"></div> <div id="bannerbottom"> <script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
if (! frn046adxtra ) var frn046adxtra = "";
var frn046enrich = (typeof pt027bw == 'undefined')? "&band=256"+frn046adxtra : "&band="+pt027bw+frn046adxtra;
document.write('<scr' + 'ipt type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/js.ng/site=pcgh&affiliate=pcgh_forum&adset=bs&prod=pcgh_software&tbl=channel&ppos=1&wi=0'+frn046enrich+'"><\/script>');
/* ]]> */
</script>  </div><div id="skyscraperbottom" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloaderbottom"><div id="adBox11" style="display:block;height:600px;"> <script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
if (! frn046adxtra ) var frn046adxtra = "";
var frn046enrich = (typeof pt027bw == 'undefined')? "&band=256"+frn046adxtra : "&band="+pt027bw+frn046adxtra;
var frn046enrich = (typeof frn046tie == 'undefined')? "&tie=free"+frn046enrich : "&tie="+frn046tie+frn046enrich;
document.write('<scr' + 'ipt  type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/js.ng/site=pcgh&affiliate=pcgh_forum&adset=bs&prod=pcgh_software&tbl=channel&ppos=11&wi=0'+frn046enrich+'"><\/script>');
/* ]]> */
</script>  </div></div><div id="adteaser1bottom" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloaderbottom"> <div id="frnAd-41416419" class="frnAdPromoBox"> <script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
if (! frn046adxtra ) var frn046adxtra = "";
var frn046enrich = (typeof pt027bw == 'undefined')? "&band=256"+frn046adxtra : "&band="+pt027bw+frn046adxtra;
var frn046enrich = (typeof frn046tie == 'undefined')? "&tie=free"+frn046enrich : "&tie="+frn046tie+frn046enrich;
document.write('<scr' + 'ipt type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/js.ng/site=pcgh&affiliate=pcgh_forum&prod=pcgh_software&tbl=channel&ppos=71&wi=0'+frn046enrich+'"><\/script>');
/* ]]> */
</script> </div>  </div><div id="adteaser2bottom" style="display:none" name="plakatpostloaderbottom"> <div id="frnAd-41416436" class="frnAdPromoBox"> <script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
if (! frn046adxtra ) var frn046adxtra = "";
var frn046enrich = (typeof pt027bw == 'undefined')? "&band=256"+frn046adxtra : "&band="+pt027bw+frn046adxtra;
var frn046enrich = (typeof frn046tie == 'undefined')? "&tie=free"+frn046enrich : "&tie="+frn046tie+frn046enrich;
document.write('<scr' + 'ipt type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/js.ng/site=pcgh&affiliate=pcgh_forum&prod=pcgh_software&tbl=channel&ppos=72&wi=0'+frn046enrich+'"><\/script>');
/* ]]> */
</script> </div>  </div><div id="popunderbottom"> <script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
if (! frn046adxtra ) var frn046adxtra = "";
var frn046enrich = (typeof pt027bw == 'undefined')? "&band=256"+frn046adxtra : "&band="+pt027bw+frn046adxtra;
var frn046enrich = (typeof frn046tie == 'undefined')? "&tie=free"+frn046enrich : "&tie="+frn046tie+frn046enrich;
var frn071adtag =  escape("http://adserver.freenet.de/js.ng/site=pcgh&affiliate=pcgh&ppos=19&wi=0"+frn046enrich);
/* ]]> */
</script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://adserver.freenet.de/Ads/script/net_popunder_ad.js"></script>  </div><script type="text/javascript">
window.onload = function(){
	var replacements=new Array();
	for(var i=0; i < document.getElementsByTagName('div').length; i++) 
	{
		var cmad_div = document.getElementsByTagName('div')[i];
		if( cmad_div.getAttribute('name') == 'plakatpostloaderbottom' ) 
		{
			var replacementId = cmad_div.getAttribute('id');
			var placeholder = document.getElementById(replacementId.substring(0,replacementId.length - 6));
			if (typeof(placeholder) != 'undefined') {
				replacements.push([cmad_div,placeholder]);
			}
		}
	}
	try {
		for(var i=0;i<replacements.length;i++){
			replacements[i][0].parentNode.removeChild(replacements[i][0]);
			if (replacements[i][1] !== null) {			
				replacements[i][1].parentNode.replaceChild(replacements[i][0], replacements[i][1]);
			}
			replacements[i][0].style.display = "block";
			replacements[i][0].style.height = "auto";
			replacements[i][0].style.width = "auto";
		}
	} catch (err) {}
	return true;
};
</script> </div> 
<script type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[

window.orig_onload = window.onload;
window.onload = function() {
var cpost=document.location.hash.substring(1);var cpost2='';if(cpost){ var ispost=cpost.substring(0,4)=='post';if(ispost)cpost2='post_'+cpost.substring(4);if((cobj = fetch_object(cpost))||(cobj = fetch_object(cpost2))){cobj.scrollIntoView(true);}else if(ispost){cpostno = cpost.substring(4,cpost.length);if(parseInt(cpostno)>0){location.replace('http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p='+cpostno);};} }

if(typeof window.orig_onload == "function") window.orig_onload();
}

//]]>
</script>
</body> </html> [/Spoiler]



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## MaNT1S (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

hab mich mal versucht.....

in FF gehts ohne Probs in Chrome nur teilweise,,,,,


```
.outer_body {
	background-color:#333333 !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
	background:#CCCCCC none !important;
}

.body_wrapper {
	background:#555555 none !important;
}
.bbcode_container div.bbcode_quote {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #333333 !important;
    color: #FFFFFF !important;

}
.postbody {
color:#FFFFFF !important;
}
```


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Ah so langsam kommen wir der Sache näher! 

Funktioniert bei mir. Ist natürlich noch sehr grob das ganze  

Kennst du dich damit aus? 

Gruß


----------



## MaNT1S (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

joa das ist kein prob... nur an der Zeit mangelts

aber wenn kein andere Interesse hat das zu machen, werd ich ab und zu mal nen bisschen verfeinern


----------



## Low (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Kennt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## MaNT1S (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

so hier mal was neues.... ich hoffe, dass es dunkel genug ist


```
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

.editor_controls .popupmenu .popupbody {
	background:#CCCCCC !important;
	border:1px solid #C4C4C4
}

.editor_controls .popupmenu div.popupctrl {
	border:1px solid #e1e1e1;
	color:#000000;
	background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.blockfoot, .blocksubfoot {
	background:#CCCCCC none !important;
	border:0 rgb(102,204,0);
}

#ajax_post_errors {
	background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.picker-holder {
	background-color:#ffffff !important;
}

.lightgraybackground {
	background-color:#CCCCCC;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #cccccc) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#ffffff), to(#cccccc) ) !important;
}
.alert_box {
	color:#222222;
	background-color:#aaaaaa;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #888888) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#888888) ) !important;
	border:#000000 2px solid;
}

.assetpicker_body {
	background-color:#bbbbbb;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #999999) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#aaaaaa) );
}


#pollinfo .blockbody {
	background:#CCCCCC !important;
}


.blockbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.popupbody li > a, .popupbody li > label {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.popupbody li.vbmenu_option > a:hover {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.memberaction_body.popupbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.blockbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.blockrow {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
}

#forumrules {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-top:1px solid rgb(255,255,255);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

blockquote.preview fieldset.postattachlist {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
	border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.toplinks ul.isuser .notifications .popupbody li a {
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.nonotifications .popupbody p {
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.toplinks .nonotifications .popupbody a {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
}

.formcontrols .blockrow {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
	border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.textbox, textarea, select {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
	border:solid 1px #6b89ab;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
	border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
	border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.vbseo_buttons .vbseo_liked {
	border-color:#D5D5D5 #B3B3B3 #999999;
	background:rgb(180,180,180) url(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbseo/resources/images/forum/vbseo_like.png) 5px center no-repeat !important;
}

.vbseo_share_body {
	border:1px solid #efefef;
	background:rgb(180,180,180) !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
	border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
	border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}


/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.postbit .postbody {
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
	border-left:1px solid #efefef;
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.postbit .postbody {
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
	border-left:1px solid #efefef;
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.notices {
	background:rgb(200,200,200 !important);
}
.body_wrapper {
	background:rgb(50,50,50) none !important;
	
}

.forumrow { 
   background:#666666 !important;
   color:#FFF !important;
   
   }
   
.subforumlistlabel, .viewing, .time {
	color:#EEEEEE !important;
}

body { background:#323232 !important; }

#pagetitle { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

.navbit { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

	

.threadbit .nonsticky, .threadbit .discussionrow, .threadbit .sticky  {
   background:#666666 !important;
}

.threadbit .alt {
       background:#888888 !important;
}

.threadbit .pagination a {
    color: #ffffff !important;
}

.pagination span a {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #000000 !important;
    border: 1px solid #C4C4C4;
    color: #4E76A8;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a {
	color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a:hover {
	color:#000000 !important;
}
.postpagestats {
	color:#FFFFFF !important;	
	
}

#pagetitle a {
		color:#FFFFFF !important;	

}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_quote {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #333333 !important;
    border: 1px solid #4E76A8;
	color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_code, .bbcode_container pre.bbcode_code {
    background: none repeat-x scroll 0 0 #888888 !important;
}
```


----------



## dj*viper (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus 
der anfang ist somit getan, jetzt kommen noch die feinheiten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Schon nicht schlecht, eine wichtige Sache fehlt aber. 

Aktuell greift der Stylish auf ALLEN Webseiten. Sieht man sehr schön an Facebook zum Beispiel. 

So steht es im Google-Theme:


```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
     
    @-moz-document url-prefix(http://www.google),
                   url-prefix(http://images.google),
                   url-prefix(http://news.google),
                   url-prefix(http://blogsearch.google),
                   url-prefix(http://books.google),
                   url-prefix(http://209.85.165.104),
                   url-prefix(http://translate.google),
                   url-prefix(http://video.google),
                   url-prefix(https://encrypted.google),
                   url-prefix(https://www.google)
                    {
```


----------



## MaNT1S (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

so sollte das nur hier laufen:


```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
@-moz-document domain("extreme.pcgameshardware.de") {



.editor_controls .popupmenu .popupbody {
	background:#CCCCCC !important;
	border:1px solid #C4C4C4
}

.editor_controls .popupmenu div.popupctrl {
	border:1px solid #e1e1e1;
	color:#000000;
	background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.blockfoot, .blocksubfoot {
	background:#CCCCCC none !important;
	border:0 rgb(102,204,0);
}

#ajax_post_errors {
	background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.picker-holder {
	background-color:#ffffff !important;
}

.lightgraybackground {
	background-color:#CCCCCC;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #cccccc) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#ffffff), to(#cccccc) ) !important;
}
.alert_box {
	color:#222222;
	background-color:#aaaaaa;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #888888) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#888888) ) !important;
	border:#000000 2px solid;
}

.assetpicker_body {
	background-color:#bbbbbb;
	background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #999999) !important;
	background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#aaaaaa) );
}


#pollinfo .blockbody {
	background:#CCCCCC !important;
}


.blockbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.popupbody li > a, .popupbody li > label {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.popupbody li.vbmenu_option > a:hover {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.memberaction_body.popupbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.blockbody {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.blockrow {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
}

#forumrules {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-top:1px solid rgb(255,255,255);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

blockquote.preview fieldset.postattachlist {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
	border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.toplinks ul.isuser .notifications .popupbody li a {
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.nonotifications .popupbody p {
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.toplinks .nonotifications .popupbody a {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0);
}

.formcontrols .blockrow {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
	border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.textbox, textarea, select {
	background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
	border:solid 1px #6b89ab;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
	border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
	border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
	border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
	background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.vbseo_buttons .vbseo_liked {
	border-color:#D5D5D5 #B3B3B3 #999999;
	background:rgb(180,180,180) url(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbseo/resources/images/forum/vbseo_like.png) 5px center no-repeat !important;
}

.vbseo_share_body {
	border:1px solid #efefef;
	background:rgb(180,180,180) !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
	border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
	border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
	background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}


/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.postbit .postbody {
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
	border-left:1px solid #efefef;
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.postbit .postbody {
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
	color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
	border-left:1px solid #efefef;
	background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.notices {
	background:rgb(200,200,200) !important;
}
.body_wrapper {
	background:rgb(50,50,50) none !important;
	
}

.forumrow { 
   background:#666666 !important;
   color:#FFF !important;
   
   }
   
.subforumlistlabel, .viewing, .time {
	color:#EEEEEE !important;
}

body { background:#323232 !important; }

#pagetitle { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

.navbit { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

	

.threadbit .nonsticky, .threadbit .discussionrow, .threadbit .sticky  {
   background:#666666 !important;
}

.threadbit .alt {
       background:#888888 !important;
}

.threadbit .pagination a {
    color: #ffffff !important;
}

.pagination span a {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #000000 !important;
    border: 1px solid #C4C4C4;
    color: #4E76A8;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a {
	color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a:hover {
	color:#000000 !important;
}
.postpagestats {
	color:#FFFFFF !important;	
	
}

#pagetitle a {
		color:#FFFFFF !important;	

}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_quote {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #333333 !important;
    border: 1px solid #4E76A8;
	color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_code, .bbcode_container pre.bbcode_code {
    background: none repeat-x scroll 0 0 #888888 !important;
}
}
```


bei Chrome kann man das ja direkt im Plugin einstellen.....? kA warum das bei FF nicht so ist?


----------



## buxtehude (6. August 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

hi leute,

ich habe mich seit gestern etwas an css und den addons in verschiedenen browsern versucht. dabei habe ich lediglich vorhandene codes (vielen dank an alle vorarbeiter wie *MaNT1S*!) etwas an meinen geschmack angepasst. 

gefunden habe ich folgendes:

a) firefox -> addon stylish => easy, weil keine änderung notwendig!

b) opera -> addon include css => anfangs einige probleme, aber es geht; hinweis unten beachten!

c) chrome -> addon stylish => easy, aber hinweis unten beachten!

HINWEIS:
gilt für opera und chrome: header (=erste 2 zeilen) und die letzte klammer entfernen!

gilt nur für chrome: in stylish muss unter dem textfeld, wo der code hinein kopiert wird, auf "angeben" geklickt werden, dann in das leere textfeld rechts daneben die url (extreme.pcgameshardware.de) schreiben, dann im linken feld (wo url steht) auf den pfeil nach unten klicken, dort "urls beginnend mit" auswählen. speichern und freuen.

hier eine leicht aufgehellte version von MaNT1S vorlage:

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document url-prefix("http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/") {


.editor_controls .popupmenu .popupbody {
    background:#CCCCCC !important;
    border:1px solid #C4C4C4
}

.editor_controls .popupmenu div.popupctrl {
    border:1px solid #e1e1e1;
    color:#000000;
    background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.blockfoot, .blocksubfoot {
    background:#CCCCCC none !important;
    border:0 rgb(102,204,0);
}

#ajax_post_errors {
    background-color:#CCCCCC !important;
}

.picker-holder {
    background-color:#ffffff !important;
}

.lightgraybackground {
    background-color:#CCCCCC;
    background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #cccccc) !important;
    background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#ffffff), to(#cccccc) ) !important;
}
.alert_box {
    color:#222222;
    background-color:#aaaaaa;
    background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #888888) !important;
    background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#888888) ) !important;
    border:#000000 2px solid;
}

.assetpicker_body {
    background-color:#bbbbbb;
    background:-moz-linear-gradient(#CCCCCC, #999999) !important;
    background:-webkit-gradient( linear, 0 0, 0 100%, from(#CCCCCC), to(#aaaaaa) );
}


#pollinfo .blockbody {
    background:#CCCCCC !important;
}


.blockbody {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.popupbody li > a, .popupbody li > label {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.popupbody li.vbmenu_option > a:hover {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
}

.memberaction_body.popupbody {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.blockbody {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) none no-repeat !important;
}

.blockrow {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
}

#forumrules {
    border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-top:1px solid rgb(255,255,255);
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

blockquote.preview fieldset.postattachlist {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
    border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.toplinks ul.isuser .notifications .popupbody li a {
    color:rgb(0,0,0);
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
    border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.nonotifications .popupbody p {
    color:rgb(0,0,0);
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
    border-top:1px solid #5C81B0;
}

.toplinks .nonotifications .popupbody a {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
    color:rgb(0,0,0);
}

.formcontrols .blockrow {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) bottom repeat-x !important;
    border-top:solid 1px #C4C4C4;
}

.textbox, textarea, select {
    background:rgb(204,204,204) none !important;
    border:solid 1px #6b89ab;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
    border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
    border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
    border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.wgo_block .blockbody {
    border:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.forum_info .blockbody {
    border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

.thread_info .blockbody {
    border-bottom:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-left:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    border-right:1px solid #c4c4c4;
    background:rgb(204,204,204) !important;
}

/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.vbseo_buttons .vbseo_liked {
    border-color:#D5D5D5 #B3B3B3 #999999;
    background:rgb(180,180,180) url(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbseo/resources/images/forum/vbseo_like.png) 5px center no-repeat !important;
}

.vbseo_share_body {
    border:1px solid #efefef;
    background:rgb(180,180,180) !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
    border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbit .userinfo, .postbit .userinfo_noavatar {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
    border-bottom:1px solid #e9e9e9;
}

.postbitlegacy .postdetails, .eventbit .eventdetails {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}

.postbitlegacy .userinfo {
    background:rgb(180,180,180) none !important;
}


/*---------------------------------------------------------------*/

.postbit .postbody {
    background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
    color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
    border-left:1px solid #efefef;
    background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.postbit .postbody {
    background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
    color:rgb(0,0,0)
}

.postbitlegacy .postbody, .eventbit .eventdetails .eventbody {
    border-left:1px solid #efefef;
    background:#C8C8C8 none !important;
}

.notices {
    background:rgb(200,200,200) !important;
}
.body_wrapper {
    background:rgb(50,50,50) none !important;
    
}

.forumrow { 
   background:#A4A4A4 !important;
   color:#000000 !important;
   
   }
   
.subforumlistlabel, .viewing, .time {
    color:#000000 !important;
}

body { background:#323232 !important; }

#pagetitle { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

.navbit { color:#CCCCCC !important; }

    

.threadbit .nonsticky, .threadbit .discussionrow, .threadbit .sticky  {
   background:#A4A4A4  !important;
}

.threadbit .alt {
       background:#888888 !important;
}

.threadbit .pagination a {
    color: #ffffff !important;
}

.pagination span a {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #000000 !important;
    border: 1px solid #C4C4C4;
    color: #4E76A8;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a {
    color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.breadcrumb .navbit a:hover {
    color:##6E6E6E !important;
}
.postpagestats {
    color:#FFFFFF !important;    
    
}

#pagetitle a {
        color:#FFFFFF !important;    

}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_quote {
    background: none repeat scroll 0 0 #333333 !important;
    border: 1px solid #4E76A8;
    color:#FFFFFF !important;
}

.bbcode_container div.bbcode_code, .bbcode_container pre.bbcode_code {
    background: none repeat-x scroll 0 0 #888888!important;
}
```


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

Nutze ich jetzt auch!


----------



## buxtehude (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dunkler Skin für PCGHX per Stylish?*

freut mich für dich.  

ein paar fragen habe ich:

welchen browser nutzt du, mit oder ohne addon für css, über welche breite wird das forum bei dir angezeigt?


----------

